# Zar Water Based Poly-Pin Sized Bubbles- Dont Know Why???



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Metro M & L said:


> Take your 'bad' aqua zar and shoot it on some unpainted material. No pin holes = underlying color coat is the culprit.


Good thought I will try that.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Problem Solved!

I had the store reorder a new case of zar from the ace warehouse. Same thing.

Interestingly the lot number was the same as the cans that I started to have trouble with.

Got on the phone with zar. They sent us a box direct from the factory. No problem. There was no clabber in the can like the others. It went on perfect. 

I have no idea what happened to the other stuff. Maybe it froze. All I know is there has to be a whole lot of that crap floating around out there considering I ordered a new case two weeks after I started having problems and it was the same lot number.


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree it has to be either the undercoating or pressure.


----------

